# I hope I can fix it STX 38



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an old JD stx 38. It quit running a few years ago. I put a question about it on the forum. I need to replace the solonoid. I want to fix it up and use it, especially in the fall to pick up leaves.

It couldn't hold a battery charge for very long. I had to unhook the battery every time I got off, then it worked fine the next week when I hooked it up. The final blow came when I left the wires hooked up, it worked for a week or two, then I was cutting and it just shut down. I tried charging it and testing wires. Someone gave me a 2001 Sabre, because they were being foreclosed on, I finished the grass with that and stored the STX.

I want to bring it back to life. It was in pretty good shape. I have a new battery. I'm just not sure about the solonoid. Where do I find it on the mower and where do I get a new one? (I'm not mechanically inclinded but I'm willing to try.)

Thanks for any advice and pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I just figured out I spelled solenoid wrong. I might be in trouble.


----------



## Rozwell_Ranch (Jul 8, 2008)

Rick,

I have the John Deere Consumer and Commercial Products CD.

I can send you the PDF file for your STX 38.

It has all the exploded views and part numbers for your tractor.

Send me an email to -

" RFD_01 at hotmail.com "

Brad


----------

